# One of Greatest ASA World Championships Ever Levi Morgan VS Jamie Jamison



## Big Ol Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

Levi Morgan one of the most dominating pro's to ever shoot 3D Tournaments is 32 up for the weekend and a second year pro who has yet to win a Pro Tournament is 32 as well. The Question is does the inexperienced archer got what it takes to control his nerves in the six target shootout. Jamie Jamison must be on his A game because once Levi gets in the shoot downs his dominance really begins to shine. Watch along as Jamie gives Levi all he can handle in what could be the shoot out of the decade. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AttiMSlsz70&feature=youtu.be


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

This was an awesome shootdown. I was about 3 rows from the rail and probably spit on those guys. Jame is a great guy but he is far from inexperienced. Levi is a great guy too, but I was rooting for the OK boy all the way...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I R lost. On Dial Up and a 6 minute video is hours to down load. Just what ASA event? I've just looked and it doesn't show Jamie making a shoot off this year.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The classic 2yrs ago.


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

That was so effin awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

That was my first shoot back from a 13 year hiatus. What a way to start! 

Thanks for sharing/reminding me.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Great shoot out. Ive been fortunate enough to see others over the years


----------



## Big Ol Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

Sonny it is the World Championship of 2011


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

How comes it took so long to be Posted? Dang!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> How comes it took so long to be Posted? Dang!


your puter old and slow ....


----------



## Big Ol Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

A. Better late then never I guess..... LOL....

B. Was letting the Suspense Build.

C. It has already Aired on the Sportsman Channel on Ghost Full Draw Adventures. Not Long after the shoot itself.

D. All of the Above.

E. It is actually Live Competition and they are waiting for you to give them the signal to start shooting.

LOL It has to be covered somewhere in there.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting that was awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*One of Greatest ASA World Championships Ever Levi Morgan VS Jamie Jamison*



bhtr3d said:


> your puter old and slow ....


Just had the sucker updated. Dell for ya.....


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

That was awesome, that's for sure.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this. I had not seen the video of it. Jame is one of the class acts of pro archers. I hope he gets back to the top of his game soon.


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks man, awesome video. Id never actually seen this. The year Shannon Caudle shot the 14 to win many many yrs was best shootout Ive seen up until this one. I respect Levi as much as I do Ulmer, Hopkins or anybody else but Jamison sure had the skill and the Good Man Lookin down on him that day. Jamison is a standup guy and excellent top pro shooter. WOW. Thanks again.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

One of the most talked about shoot downs for awhile.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I Was right in there in that crowd. I"ve seen some decent shootouts over the years...for me that was the best.
Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Lots of things had to be blocked out of Jame's mind, and total focus applied
to that one shot. As pumped as Jame must have been, it must have been just as deflating for Levi. I don't think 
you've seen the last of either one of them.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah that was an awesome one, I was bout 6 rows up from the action, I thought it was awesome when everyone in the crowd, including me roared when he smoked that 14!


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Thx


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

WOW !!!! Not a target shooter here,but that was certainly heavy competition !!! Congrats to both for an outstanding clutch shoot off.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

There is another great one on bowjunky , the 2013 Florida Asa pro/am , it was a great shoot off between levi and Jeff Hopkins , one of the best I've seen


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

That is one for the books.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Thx


----------



## slingshot06 (May 24, 2013)

just watched it awesome shootout


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow.....what a set of [email protected] Jamie had and confidence to fire at that 14

Great video....can't blame Levi for his reaction heck he drilled the 14 in a big situation hes gotts think he won it.....


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

So there are two 3D World Championships? The ASA and the FITA versions. 
They should hold a unification competition between the two versions to determine the overall world champion.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

macnimation said:


> So there are two 3D World Championships? The ASA and the FITA versions.
> They should hold a unification competition between the two versions to determine the overall world champion.


No, the ASA is not called the World Championship, it is actually called the Classic.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

My first classic ever. Awesome!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Just watched this again man awesome!


----------

